

In the Future, We'll All Wear Clothes Made by 3D Printers - cwan
http://www.ecouterre.com/20869/are-3d-printed-fabrics-the-future-of-sustainable-textiles/

======
jmount
We have been wearing such clothes since around 1801 when automatic looms took
over.

